# Quick question about angles for an equilateral triangle raised garden bed



## hypnos (Dec 25, 2008)

I should have paid more attention in geometry class. I have three 2×10 10' boards, what angle should I cut on one end of each board with my circular saw to make an equilateral triangle?

Thanks!


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

any triangle contains 180 degrees total. so 180/3 = 60 for each intersection. Then 60/2 =30 so you cut each board on the ends at 30 degrees.

Good Luck!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

but wouldn't you cut both ends of each board?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if you want to overlap them , 30 deg all ends ,

shopgirl is right , 60 deg is right for a miter .

all triangles equal 180 deg inside .

your picture didn't show for a while shopgyrl ,
so i edited mine .


----------



## hypnos (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, I figured out 30 degrees on the saw would do it if I cut each of the ends, I was envisioning somehow being able to just cut one end on each board so I'd be able to drive screws through a face into end grain, being able to drive as long of screws as I want - just cutting one end of each end. That's what had me a little stumped seeing the angles.
I may just have to cut each end and rely on a triangular post between each point to drive the nails in…

-Edit I just refreshed and saw the first triangle you posted shopguryl - that's what I was thinking, except I thought I could somehow leave one end uncut, I see that would blunt the points of the triangle.


----------

